# Prepare and File Taxes FREE



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

I used my Lyft Rewards to get Turbo Tax free ..Prepared and Filed !!

That was a $90 savings so Kudos to Lyft for that.










a little over an hour ....Yeah done with Taxes and nice refund on the way ..well as soon as IRS gets back to work


----------



## alaex (Mar 28, 2018)

Is E-File with TurboTax final? Or should I send more paperwork to IRS.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

alaex said:


> Is E-File with TurboTax final? Or should I send more paperwork to IRS.


Final .. You dont need to send anything (paperwork)(unless of course the IRS asks for it) .. just make sure you save a copy of your returns on your Computer JUST in case TurboTax is ever hacked , loses the info etc..


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

I just finished filing mine through Uber. For my other job and Uber for free.


----------



## alaex (Mar 28, 2018)

So I came to the point where TurboTax is asking for bank information. Is it safe enough? Or would you recommend something else.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

alaex said:


> So I came to the point where TurboTax is asking for bank information. Is it safe enough? Or would you recommend something else.


That is a common request for direct deposits and or electronic payments.


----------

